

ACTA Action: Call on Obama to end the secrecy, reject the treaty - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/acta-action-call-on-obama-to-end-the-secrecy-reject-the-treaty

======
auxbuss
The ACTA is an abomination. But the way it has been managed behind closed
doors is an affront to global democratic nations.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Counterfeiting_Trade_Agree...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Counterfeiting_Trade_Agreement)

The article states that the full text of ACTA is unavailable. All ACTA texts
are officially unavailable, but the consolidated text has been leaked. I have
the latest version here, and it can easily be found.

However, I speak as a European, whereas this article is presented to
Americans. As it is, I view the ACTA is an attempt at imposing bad US
regulation into the European law by stealth. Especially, pertinent to this
audience is the matter of software patents. (ACTA is more than that, but
that's the bit I'm personally defending.)

Much of ACTA we can agree with: replication of brand goods, and so forth, but
the devil is in the details, which is almost universally misunderstood, nay
incomprehensible, to most MEPs (Members of the European Parliament).

(Note that, in Europe, ACTA is being negotiated by the European Commission, in
secret. The Commission sits above the European Parliament. Regardless, the
Parliament ultimately holds the legislative power.)

Last week there was a great deal of activity regarding ACTA in the European
Parliament after Written Declaration 12/2010 received enough signatories to
pass.

[http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Written_declaration_ACTA_12...](http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Written_declaration_ACTA_12/2010)

It was a very close run thing, and many of us were lobbying all MEPs even
during the final day. Frankly, we were all startled that the required
signatories were found. It was an exhilarating cold beer moment. But in
reality, it is a small victory.

Here are some background links:

[http://www.laquadrature.net/en/european-parliament-vs-
acta-r...](http://www.laquadrature.net/en/european-parliament-vs-acta-
rejection-is-the-only-option)

[http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Help_sign_the_Written_Decla...](http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Help_sign_the_Written_Declaration_12/2010_about_ACTA)

However, the WD12 victory means, in effect, that the ACTA text as it stands
won't pass. Strong objectors, like myself, are lobbying for a complete
abandonment of ACTA.

Idealism aside, it's been a fascinating journey into the political power
struggles within Europe, and between the US and Europe. I'm sure we've all had
to deal with some pretty unsavoury power junkies in our careers, but these
folk take it to an unimaginable level.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I wish you the best of luck in refuting the beast from your side of the pond.
Do you find that approaching MPs with a "Don't let America control our laws"
type of approach works?

I'm not real keen on America controlling my laws (as an American), it would
drive me nuts to have the US trying to legislate via treaty in other countries
(for example, our sick drug laws).

~~~
auxbuss
It's hard to tell what messages persuaded the MEPs to sign. Most are under
their party whip, so don't have much say. UK MEPs appear to have signed in
alignment with their respective political parties. So the Liberals signed, and
engaged in debate, while the Tories ignored all correspondence and didn't
sign. Ironic that it is these two parties that are currently sharing power in
the UK, yet they have polarise stances on something fundamental to future
trade, innovation, and growth.

More interesting are the smaller parties and independents. That's where things
look very slimy. For example, UKIP, whom you would expect to favour complete
UK autonomy, failed to sign and also would not debate.

------
hugh3
Online petitions are a sham: [http://infovegan.com/2010/08/11/how-we-do-it-in-
washington-d...](http://infovegan.com/2010/08/11/how-we-do-it-in-washington-
dc)

 _"So why do organizations tell you to write your members in the first place?
Because politicians and advocacy groups value your email address over your
voice. It’s the great lie of online organizing: that your voice to Congress or
your voice to whomever can make a difference. It can, it should, but not
through them. Nearly every organization in Washington is focused on one thing
— inventing new and interesting ways to get your email address."_

------
famsam
The fsf petition generates errors when you try to sign it.

